# M50 Toll - Eflow. Pay at petrol station?



## Plek Trum

Hi all,
will be travelling to Dublin Airport this week through the M50.  Have heard too many bad stories about the toll and trying to organise correct payment, fines appearing later etc etc 

I do not want to register an account on their website as (a) one option has a minimum of 40euro deposit and (b) the other option involves a monthly account fee.. some choice for a once off journey.

A friend said that there is a petrol station BOTH sides of the toll that you can go into after passing through and pay there in the spot with cash.

Can anyone confirm if this is true?  Friend heard it down the pub so probably not the most reliable   Many thanks in advance, appreciate it.


----------



## Boyd

Here is list of payzone outlets: http://www.payzone.ie/outlets/?pid=3&cid=43&lid=460, which is what you use to pay in petrol stations. You can pay at eflow.ie as well which is pretty easy


----------



## Plek Trum

Many thanks for that username123 - will pay at the Airport instead, much handier. Don't like the online system on eflow.ie, prefer to do it in person. Thanks again


----------



## Ceist Beag

Plek Trum said:


> I do not want to register an account on their website as (a) one option has a minimum of 40euro deposit and (b) the other option involves a monthly account fee.. some choice for a once off journey.


This is not true Plek Trum. There is a third option where you can register for a video account with eflow where there is no monthly fee, or minimum deposit required so this might be more suitable for you?


----------



## Plek Trum

I saw that option Ceist Beag but have heard of people being billed for journeys (after registering for a video account) that they simply didnt take...  combine this with horrendous customer service using the phone number (no answer, ringing out) and poor correspondence when customers lodge issue and / or complaint I think its easier all round to have as little contact as possible!


  Think I'll keep it simple and pay in person, only one return journey expected.


----------



## newirishman

Plek Trum said:


> I saw that option Ceist Beag but have heard of people being billed for journeys (after registering for a video account) that they simply didnt take...  combine this with horrendous customer service using the phone number (no answer, ringing out) and poor correspondence when customers lodge issue and / or complaint I think its easier all round to have as little contact as possible!
> 
> 
> Think I'll keep it simple and pay in person, only one return journey expected.



I was using a video account pretty much since they opened the new system. Never had any problem whatsoever, not with being billed incorrectly, nor with the customer service crowd. On average, did about 10 journeys per year.
As I am going to use the M50 more now I have just two weeks ago switched over to a tag account, which is cheaper once you do more than 3 journeys per month (and the tag works on all toll stations, saving the hassle with change).
Getting the tag delivered took about 10 day, and worked immediately after activating it. Again the customer service was quick and helpful. I have some experience with horrible customer service but eFlow in my opinion does not deserve being called that.

No affiliation, just of the opinion that the eFlow crowd is doing the job right.

Anyway, if you are just doing a one-off journey, payzone is probably easiest. You can pay at the Spar shops at the airport.


----------

